# Westin St John (resale)



## DavidnRobin (Feb 6, 2006)

I will ask more directly to those that own Westin St John (WSJ) either directly or through resale, or to those that have used the villas.

Anybody out there in TUG land buy WSJ resale?  Did it come with StarOptions?  Are there any other issues that we should be aware of in buying WSJ resale?  If I have deeded week 24 (float 21-42) - does this mean I need to claim the unit 8-12 month in advance, or is it a given as long as my MFs are paid-up?   How is the middle of June (Week 24)?   Why are weeks 21-42 the lowest in StarOptions?

Can any WSJ owners, or WSJ visitors, tell me about Building 34 and/or unit #3410 (I have seen the resort map).  How are the Hillside Villas (B31-B34) buildings set-up?  (# rooms per building - type of units per building - closeness to the road - etc)  Where is unit 3410 (2Bd/2.5Ba TH) within building 34? Are the hillside pools nice?  How are the views from the B31-B34?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## djp (Feb 6, 2006)

yes to staroptions....summer is hurricane season, so it is least desirable...not to mention that trpical places are in most demand when it is cold other places.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks - I know summer is hurricane season - yet there hasn't even been a tropic storm/hurricane in the USVI in June in recorded history. 

Yes - cold weather to warm weather - forgot about that living here in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## steve1000 (Feb 6, 2006)

We stayed in one of the 2 BR hillside villas and they were wonderful. There is a center staircase that forms a "Y" to each of the BRs so the bedrooms are more separate and not right on top of each other. Each BR had its own nice sized bathroom plus there was a half bath downstairs. We liked the layout of the unit. Each unit had a balcony that overlooked the bay. The hillside swimming pools were very nice - private and kind of cozy (small but not objectionable) - we liked having the pool right out by the unit. It was great for a short early or late swim - but if you wanted to spend a full day by the pool you'd probably want to walk down the hill and use the wonderful main pool. We thought WSJ was great - one negative was we didn't care for its man-made beach but there are so many incredible beaches on St John that are just a short drive away. We look forward to visiting the WSJ again.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  What about the building layout itself - how many units per building - where would unit 10 be located?

Doesn't appear to be too many WSJ owners or visitors as regular readers of TUG.


----------



## stevens397 (Feb 6, 2006)

Read my review of my trip there last February on the TUG Reviews Database.  Basically, in the 3 BR, you really won't be viewing the beach - just your own little pool.  This is a new unit with two separate upstairs bedrooms - no sliding wall.  Two bathrooms upstairs but the set-up was a bit wierd (see review).  That said, if I could afford to buy a fixed week there, I'd do it in a heartbeat.  As it is, they asked $122,000 for week 7!  Too rich for my blood, but what a week.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks. I had read your review, and all the others.  Would still love to figure out the configuarion for the hillside villas (B32-B34).  Perhaps someone will chime in. I even tried the VINOW board, but no response.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 6, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Thanks. I had read your review, and all the others.  Would still love to figure out the configuarion for the hillside villas (B32-B34).  Perhaps someone will chime in. I even tried the VINOW board, but no response.



Have you seen the floorplan?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 6, 2006)

I have seen the floorplan of the units, and the location of the buildings on the resort map - and even pictures from the bay looking at the resort.  Just trying to figure out the configuration of the buildings (#of units, location of units within the buidings, views, etc.) and in particular building 34 and unit 3410.


----------



## kcgriffin (Feb 6, 2006)

I also own fixed week 52 in one of the 2BR 3BA units (3310) the two bed units are on the ends of the buildings.  Two on the first floor and two on the second.  The center of the building is studios on the first floor and one bedroom units on the second floor.  The pools are beautiful, and the views are fantastic.  The second floor baths are a shower, the first floor is a full bath.  The unit layouts maximize privacy.  I've never traded for points, the resort is in such demand that I have rented mine for six thousand dollars per week on two occasions.  St John is our favorite vacation destination in the world.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 6, 2006)

kcgriffin said:
			
		

> I also own fixed week 52 in one of the 2BR 3BA units (3310) the two bed units are on the ends of the buildings.  Two on the first floor and two on the second.  The center of the building is studios on the first floor and one bedroom units on the second floor.  The pools are beautiful, and the views are fantastic.  The second floor baths are a shower, the first floor is a full bath.  The unit layouts maximize privacy.  I've never traded for points, the resort is in such demand that I have rented mine for six thousand dollars per week on two occasions.  St John is our favorite vacation destination in the world.


 I am a bit confused - is your 2Bd unit in building 33 a townhouse design or the premier villa floorplan.  It sounds as if these buidlings are 2-story buildings - if these are townhouse floorplans, how can they be on top of one another?  That would make it 4 stories???

Sorry for the confusion - I want to make sure I am getting a townhouse floor plan and trying to figure out where #3410 is located in the building - on the end, and which end?  If on the end - does it have windows on the sides also?

Is unit #10 on the right-side or left-side of the building (facing the bay)?


----------



## baz48 (Feb 6, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> If I have deeded week 24 (float 21-42) - does this mean I need to claim the unit 8-12 month in advance, or is it a given as long as my MFs are paid-up?   How is the middle of June (Week 24)?   Why are weeks 21-42 the lowest in StarOptions?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## kcgriffin (Feb 7, 2006)

The buildings are three stories high, with the exception of the end units which are two.  I know it sounds confusing, but the one BR units on the second floor have vaulted ceilings, with the BR on the second level.  It is kind of a funky design, you have to see it to really understand.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

kcgriffin said:
			
		

> The buildings are three stories high, with the exception of the end units which are two.  I know it sounds confusing, but the one BR units on the second floor have vaulted ceilings, with the BR on the second level.  It is kind of a funky design, you have to see it to really understand.


 Aha - got it.  Thanks. Was trying to put together what I was hearing about the building layout - now it makes sense.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

Someday this will sink in - of course they are float (wk21-wk42) so it doesn't matter which of those float weeks I own... duh.

A 2Bd/3Ba TH at WSJ (week40) just went up on TUG for $20K - I guess my eBay auction just set the market for weeks 21-42...

One last dumb question - are the WSJ units float also? or fixed?


----------



## POJ7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello,

Have you considered visiting the resort before you purchase?  It seems as though you have many questions about the resort, as you should.  

We were there in April and while the resort is very nice, the beach is by far the worst on the island.  It may make sense to rent a home and drive to the beach since you'll be driving every day anyway (if you like to spend time at the beach) rather than own at the Westin.  

Good luck.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2006)

POJ7 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Have you considered visiting the resort before you purchase?  It seems as though you have many questions about the resort, as you should.
> 
> ...


 I have been to St John (sailing) and moored in the Bay, but not stayed at the resort.  I am aware of the poor quailty of the beach (comparatively), and plan to rent a jeep to travel around St John.  I understand that renting is a viable option to TS owning, but there are pros/cons.  I have already made the decision to purchase the Westin SVN property in St John - to go along along with my WKORV TS - and am doing my DD on this purchase - not debating whether or not renting is a more viable option.

If I could afford to purchase a condo in St John or Maui of the quality of a Westin resort, and have it managed properly for the 49 weeks of the year I am not there (and not go broke or crazy in the process) - I probably would go that route. With these Westin purchase,s I believe I can rent/exchange to where it is possible to try and break even and still hopefully have the unit retain it's value (why I am buying resale)- while renting is always a losing ($-wise) proposition. I do not expect this to be a money-making venture.  Thanks. (David and Robin)


----------



## kcgriffin (Feb 11, 2006)

Weeks 51 and 52 are fixed, the rest float in their season.  Owners of weeks 51 and 52 may let them float in high season if they wish, every year you are given that option.


----------



## OCsun (Feb 12, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> One last dumb question - are the WSJ units float also? or fixed?



Most of the units at WSJ are fixed units which also float.  The week that I own, week 16 unit # 4111, is the unit I use year after year as long as I contact owner services and inform them 10-12 months in advance that I am planning on using my unit.   I also have the option to float my unit within my season by contacting owner services within 8-10 months from the date I want to vacation.  The SVN option allows me to reserve units at other locations using my Star-Options 8 months prior to my vacation dates.

With regard to the location of unit 3410, I believe it is located on the right side corner of the building near the pool.  Hope this helps!  Pam


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info - appreciate it.

Eventually - what I may attempt is to exchange my OF WKORV (westin maui) studio - 67.1K StarOptions - for an adjacent week (wk23/25 to my week 24) at WSJ in order to have 2-weeks in St John (love St John, long way to travel from SF...)

Doable?  Best strategy?


----------



## OCsun (Feb 13, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info - appreciate it.
> 
> Eventually - what I may attempt is to exchange my OF WKORV (westin maui) studio - 67.1K StarOptions - for an adjacent week (wk23/25 to my week 24) at WSJ in order to have 2-weeks in St John (love St John, long way to travel from SF...)
> 
> Doable?  Best strategy?



Here are three ways to accomplish booking and extra week.
  1). Call exactly 8 months out to use your Star Options from WKORV.
  2). Rent your Westin Maui unit then use the money to rent a WSJ week.
  3). Find week 23/25 WSJ owner and try to trade your Maui week for
       St John.
Good luck!  Pam


----------

